# grandfathers knee replacement has gone terribly wrong



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

this is going to end up being long, and im sorry but theres alot of details and backround that need to be explained.

my ( 75 year old ) grandfather was a heavy smoker for years, and quit about 5 years about when he had to get a decent sized section of both lungs removed ( cancer. ) he currently has a little more than ONE average sized lung between both of his. he's been easyly winded, and short breathed sence, but he's hard headed and doesnt take it as easy as he should. he's had heart problems for years now ( smoking for so long ) and is heart last year was only working at 30% we were told. he's also been on oxygen sence.

so he went in to get both his knees replaced thursday. everything as far as that goes went fine, no problems so they moved him to the rehab section of the hosptial sunday night.

monday morning the he woke up to clean himself up/use the bathroom ect, he told the nurses he still felt dizzy, and lightheaded, but they felt he was OK to be left alone to do what he needed to do and they left the room entirely. when they returned 4-5 minutes later they found him on the bathroom floor, with no pulse, heartbeat, and totally un-responsive. they had to shock him 3 times to get the heartbeat to return, but never regained consisous, and they have him on a resperator.

he took a massive heart attack from what they are telling us, but they do not know exactly how long he was done with no heart beat, or oxygen so brain damage, heart damage ect isnt clear yet. they have him in a heavly sedated, paralized state because they are doing "therapeutic hypothermia" they have him packed in ice, to lower his body temp to prevent any further brain/heart damage.

they're telling us theres no certainty if he'll wake up after they remove the ice slowly (.5* C every hour, and they have to raise it 7* C) and bring him back to normal body temp, that wont be over untill midnight tonight or later. after that they are going to slowy lower the sedation and hopefully bring him out. 

today, they removed fluid from both lungs, and did some brain assesments, but is still unresponsive. other than that, nothing changed.

the doctors are all on different sides, some told us even if he does wake up, his heart will be too weak and he wont be able to leave, and that he's beyond critical and is into grave condition. others are saying judging from his history, he might have a fighting chance to pull out, and recover.

i lost my uncle ( 38 years old ) in this same hosptal 2 years ago on the same floor, and i absolutly hate hosptals to begin with and the overall opinion is that he doesnt look good.

ill keep this thread updated, just looking for prayers and support.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You have all my prayers and support, I really hope the best for him... Heart attacks are no joke


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Please keep us updated on his progress, I really hope he is able to pull through, 75 still seems so young to me, my uncle is that age.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

God Bless you, your family and especially your Grandfather. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks alot.

from what they're saying theres a chance he'll have another heart attack as they try to warm him back up, becuase its a shock for the body/organs, and theres 0 chance he can take another one.

a specialist ( brain ) is coming tomarrow to do some test and see if theres even a point in trying any further. we all know he wouldnt want to be kept alive if theres no brain activity.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry man! that really sucks, I hope his progress improves for the better. Hang in there!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you and your grandpa will be in my prayers tonight. I'll be watching this for updates.:angel:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*prayers*

My prayers are with you and your family....I must say I am surprised he made it through the pre-op clearance.....Best of luck my friend


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

they took the ice off him late last night, he's back up to normal body temp now. they tryed taking the resperator off a few hours ago, and they had to put it back on, he cant breathe on his own.

his blood pressure is still very low, and the doctors are worryed about brain damage. he's still completely unresponsive. they're guessing his heart is working at about 10-12% now, it doesnt look good.

thanks for the kind words everyone, it helps. ive been close to my grandparents my whole life, they live 10 minutes from me and my parents took us kids there EVERY sunday to visit untill we all got older and had jobs ect. we all knew he was bad off, but none of this should have happened. he kept saying he was scared about getting the knee surgery, becuase of the post- op pain and rehab. none of us expected this...


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

brain specialist confirmed theres was no brain activity, my grandmother gave them the ok to take the resperator off. it was the worst thing ive ever seen watching my grandmother yelling at him to wake up all day. im glad he didnt suffer, and that my grandmother relized he was gone and didnt keep him on life support.

thanks everyone...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

God bless you, your family and your Grandfather's soul. Know he's in a better place and will never have to suffer.

You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks alot shantel, it hasnt really sunk in yet...i know im going to be a mess at the viewing and funeral.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your lost man!


----------

